# wow.....



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a tank, and check craigslist & kijiji on a regular basis. I just cannot get over how tacky some of the setups people have. That and the ones that are grimy. What are people thinking? Ewww.
Sorry, had to vent and my husband is sick of hearing me rant and rave


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL i know.. i know... just floors me sometimes. Makes me happy that they are giving the tanks away.

Its too bad.. Someone probably gave them bad info somewhere along the line and the whole experience turned out to be bad instead of good.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I wish they were giving them away, but they want big $$ for them!!
I guess if 1 less fish is made to swim in the hideousness (LOL) all the better!
And bad info or not...some are just plain tacky!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey Mamado, check out pricenetwork.ca

PN is usually good because it's mostly hobbyists selling stuff, so the prices are usually reasonable.

I find with kijiji or craigslist, the lion's share of the ads are people who are really out of touch with what used equiptment (no matter what shape) should be listed for. I've seen people put up crappy 20 gal systems for like $350, so it's really not the place to go for stuff. On the other hand, one occaisionally gets a really good score over those sites, so I guess it's ok to look out for.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been scouring PN like mad!! You are so right about the other two, no one has a clue (unless they actually were into fish keeping, not just had fish).
Still hoping a friend of mine as a setup......but man, do I miss watching fish! And now, after being on this site, I want to do a planted, and have shrimp, and......... 
Thanks again!!


----------

